# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Sjevernohrvatska Roda - 22.04. Čakovec

## Poslid

Ajde da se i mi najavimo.

22.04.2006. Roda sjevernozapadne Hrvatske imat će u Čakovcu "pod vurom" postavljen štand na kojem će se prezentirati moderne pamučne pelene.

Dođite i vidite.

----------


## Poslid

podižem

----------

